# Tatuaje little monster boxes and cards



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

I figured it would be fun to see everyone's boxes and cards of the litlle monsters. I don't plan on collecting all the cards or anything I just figured that's would be a good place to see what everyone is getting. Here's my first box. I got frank jr.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

NIce, I cant wait for mine to show up. Also I am collecting the cards so if anyone wants to get rid of the cards they get, let me know.


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Just picked up two boxes today at Casa de Montecristo


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got my second box in. Got lil drac.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

My first box, waiting for the second to ship with the next batch


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's mine, just came today!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn, those look awesome! love the garbage pail throwback with the cards.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude...I totally want a box of these...I'm out of the loop and didn't realize they were a sampler pack...meee wanty!!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> NIce, I cant wait for mine to show up. Also I am collecting the cards so if anyone wants to get rid of the cards they get, let me know.


Moose, I'd be interested in trading a few with you if you'restill interested. I ordered five boxes, and have an extra Wolfie and Mini Mum. Looking to acquire a Baby Face and Lil' Drac.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Why do the baby face ones look different?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> Why do the baby face ones look different?


The one with Pete Johnson's face is a limited edition card. The other one is the regular one.


----------

